# Sitting in a box, finally came to life



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I had some brown glass and a riser block sitting in a box for at least a year and a half. I've be sidelined with the bicep injuries. Figured the vibration from the power tools and sanders wouldn't help my recovery any.

With the Spring thaw, and recent warm weather, I got the itch to build the bow. Had to take it a bit slower and easier than prior to injuries, but I got er' done this week., It was fun to be in the fresh Sping air out in the shop for a change, after a long winter. 

 Now to rest the arms, and try and shoot the stick bows again this weekend. I'd like to say I'm going to practice for the spring turkey hunt, but I didn't draw a tag this year. First time in 12 years or more that I got snubbed. Next week there is a chance to get a "leftover tag" for one of the weeks in mid May, but I'll gladly take it if I can get one.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 17, 2016)

looks good


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 17, 2016)

Bow looks good, hope your recovery keeps going good. Dave


----------



## Poynor (Mar 17, 2016)

Good looking bow


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen, glad you like it. I dropped it off today with the new owner. He's is very fired up about practicing with his new bow, and taking a whitetail with it this fall.

I will try shooting my bow again this weekend, weather permitting. I hope it goes well. Haven't shot since last fall.....sadly.

Donnie, glad to see the SGTP is doing well and growing!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful bow Dave! No doubt the new owner is tickled. Wishing you well sir and the best with shooting your bow again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2016)

Amazing bow. Eager to know the specs once you string it up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Beautiful bow Dave! No doubt the new owner is tickled. Wishing you well sir and the best with shooting your bow again.



 Thanks Al. I'm hoping the shooting goes well also, not sure til I try. Did you make a full recovery from your tree cutting incident? Good luck turkey hunting with your grandgaughter!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Amazing bow. Eager to know the specs once you string it up.



Thank you sir. That bow was  sitting right at 45# @ 28" draw, 64" longbow with a little R/d In the limbs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have always wanted to build a bow with green glass like the old classic Bear bows, just could never find any. I was looking on Big Jims website and saw that he carrys more bow making supplies than last time I checked(I haven't checked in a long while), and I saw the green glass. Awesome!! Ordered some up. Tomorrow I'll be cutting some hard maple boards into the laminations that I need for the green bow. Going to be fun to go green.

 A big thanks to Big Jim for carrying the glass I've been looking for for quite a while. Great folks to deal with, as you all already know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2016)

That's one of the best looking bows I've seen. Beautiful work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2016)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thank you sir. That bow was  sitting right at 45# @ 28" draw, 64" longbow with a little R/d In the limbs.



Thanks for the specs. Looks like she'll shoot like a Montana from where I sit. Should be a sweet one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you both. It's one of my favorite color combos with the camo riser.

 Good news. I shot the longbow today and it felt pretty good. The arrows were surprisingly hitting were I was loooking also. Made myself stop after about 50 arrows or so, go tot ease back into shooting.

 Also got the hard Maple laminations for the green glass bow cut today as well. Glass showing up Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully I work on the bow next week.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Mar 21, 2016)

How do you cut your laminations?  Band saw?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I start with a select grade board 1 1/4" thick(5/4) from a local hardwoods dealer. I cut a 1 1/2" wide piece by 6 feet long on the table saw. Then, I rip that piece into 3 pcs about 1/4" thick by 1/1/2" wide by 6 feet, on the table saw as well. Then, I run them thorugh my ryobi planer on a "lamination sled" to the desired thickness. I can cut them down to .070 thickness minimum. This is for parallel laminations

The sled is a 6 foot long piece of red oak, 1 " thick, 1 1/2" wide, and 6 foot long as well. I glue 150 grit sand paper to the top surface to keep the laminations from squirting  out when running through the planer. All the othe surfaces of the sled are sealed with poly to prevent warping and bowing. The sled was planed down to a uniform 1" for the entire 6 foot length to asssure even thickness of the laminations.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2016)

Good news dave. I hope everything goes good for you. Maybe get a tag that second time around.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Good news dave. I hope everything goes good for you. Maybe get a tag that second time around.



 Thanks Dendy! My brother, my son, and myself were able to score the leftover turkey tags today for the week of May 11-17th. Probably be real buggy, and birds will be call shy, but I'm glad to get to go after them. Hopefully with the longbow. Did you ever build your wing bone call, now would be the time to ask folks to save them, if your interested?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Spraying the finish on the green hunting machine tonight. The green glass looks cool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2016)

longbowdave1 said:


> Spraying the finish on the green hunting machine tonight. The green glass looks cool!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's my Green Glass retro longbow. I think Fred bear would approve. I took a picture with some "Old school" props to see how it would have fit in about 40 years ago.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 30, 2016)

A few more pictures..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

That is one schweeeet looking bow!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is one schweeeet looking bow!!



Thank you sir. Now that I got these two bows done, maybe I can get out and do some Crappie fishing and shooting the stick bows. Not to mention some camping...........


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks, glad you like it. I would definately use the green glass on another bow in the future.


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is one schweeeet looking bow!!



Yes a work of art IMO. Great display of talent here.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 25, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yes a work of art IMO. Great display of talent here.




Thank you very much.


----------

